# Harvest: Curing the Correct Way(IF you believe urban myths)



## blondeboy

*Harvest: Curing the Correct Way*


[FONT=&quot]Here are some clues on what to look for before harvesting your crop. Some signs may contradict another sign, so use your own judgment. [/FONT]

Harvest 
_[FONT=&quot]1*)  *[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]Harvest on a full moon, if the plant is near it peak during harvesting time. The ideal time is during the last full moon in October or early November. (10-22-2010)[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Harvest before sunrise and before the plant begins photosynthesis. Plants chemistry changes during photosynthesis and it&#8217;s best to pull it before this process begins.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]3)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Harvest when the trichs turn amber/ maroon. This is a sign that they are ready to pull. Wait until they are about 10-30% amber while they're milky. View the trichomes through a microscope and determine the color.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]4) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mark & identify and lable the name of each plant to avoid confusion latter on down the road. Write & tape the label securely onto the top of each individual plant. [/FONT]


5) Uproot plant, don&#8217;t slice any part of the root or steams. Within the root, there are some rich; rich sugars stored inside the roots and if you'll allow all of the natural sugars to drain from the bottom of the roots to the smallest portion of the bud, the sugar will deposit around the trichomes & become crystallize during curing. The more sugar that is drained from the roots, the more crystals will deposited around the trichomes. Sugar is absorbed around the trichomes as a protective coating during vascular damage.  The sugar will then dry on the trichomes and take on a new & unique character of it&#8217;s own.   After the plant dies, the entire vascular system dilates and opens up,(exactly how the vascular system occurs with humans and animals after death), allowing unrestricted liquids to move towards the center of gravity.  Furthermore, when you cut them into, like the traditional way, all of the rich sugars (sap) is wasted and little or no crystals are formed on the trichomes. 

6) Fush the roots in water while keeping the buds clean and dry.  This will prevent any dirt from collecting on the bud below. 
7) Wear latex gloves (thin & disposable) and Remove all fan leaves

*The curing procedures *


  The Dry 

*[FONT=&quot]8) [/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]Hang upside down for drainage and absorption. Hang until mildly dry. (About a 2 weeks or less). Place a tarp onto the floor and cover it to avoid sap damage and loose bud droppings. Hang it upside down in a cool, dry, and dark place. When the buds are crisp on the outside but still moist on the inside it's time to stop hanging them and move on to the next step.   All Light should be avoided from this moment on.[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*_[FONT=&quot]The pre-cure[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]9) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Remove roots and any annoying steams and place in a brown paper bag and fold the top once. Punch a small hole in the top of bag, above the level of the buds, for ventilation.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *Once a day lightly shack the bag to prevent mold development. Leave inside bag until completely and thoroughly dry. Check by snapping the steam. If it makes that distinguished sound, move on to the next phase . (Another 2 weeks or less of curing) *[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]The Cure & Storage[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
10) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Remove bud from the brown paper bag and place them inside a sealed jar for the finial curing procedure (1 oz. Canning jar).  Place a small strip of tissue between the opening and lid.  This will absorb all unnecessary moisture.  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]OR&#8230;[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Some prefer to burp the jar daily, but I find it annoying. Burp it by   opening the jar and carefully shake the jar once a day to prevent mold. ( 3 weeks or less). Avoid shacking them too hard, trichs will fall off. Turn your bud by hand, if this mishap develops. Keep bud stored in the jar[/FONT]* .

*[FONT=&quot]11)  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Weigh and label the quality, name, and quantity onto a small brown paper bag. Place the jar into the paper bag and wrap a few rubber-bans around it to prevent any unwanted light from entering.  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]12)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]  If any mold develops completely remove and discard that portion of it. Place the remainder bud (mold-free) on a suspended screen for rapid drying. Then repeat the curing process all over again starting with the brown bag stage. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]13)  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Store the jar in a cool, dry place.  Keep them the temperature at 68 degrees farenheit or 20 degrees Celsius. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] eg.Top of a closet.  If you expect long-term storage, place them in the bottom of refrigerator and they should last about 9-11 months.[/FONT]*
*Post-Cure *

*[FONT=&quot]14)  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Remove the tissue paper from the top of the jar after 2-3 weeks.  If you forget to remove it, your bud will become brittle and will end-up having a lot of dry shack. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]15)  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Wood cigar box (optional)  This is one extra step that I personal use for a good cigar scent.  After proper curing, place your personal stash inside a wood cigar box. It will absorb the cigar scent and  It will give your bud an elegant aroma, while impressing your guest too.  [/FONT]*


----------



## dman1234

im eating popcorn


----------



## Locked

I am almost hoping for another crash.....nvthis' tutorial is the one we need up here.....not the one full of old wives tales.  Jmo


----------



## ozzydiodude

I'll see if NVthis has the time to repost or will let me C& P it


----------



## HippyInEngland

I will stick to my way thanks.

This :**: does not enhance true home growers knowledge.

BB type the way you do it, not paste what you have read online :aok:

eace:


----------



## Hick

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'll see if NVthis has the time to repost or will let me C& P it



please do...   His nute study was pretty schweet too, IF he has the time


----------



## cmd420

blondeboy said:
			
		

> *Harvest: Curing the Correct Way*
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Here are some clues on what to look for before harvesting your crop. Some signs may contradict another sign, so use your own judgment. [/FONT]
> 
> Harvest
> _[FONT=&quot]1*) *[/FONT]_*[FONT=&quot]Harvest on a full moon, if the plant is near it peak during harvesting time. The ideal time is during the last full moon in October or early November. (10-22-2010)[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]2) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Harvest before sunrise and before the plant begins photosynthesis. Plants chemistry changes during photosynthesis and its best to pull it before this process begins.[/FONT]*


 
what about the Chinese Lunar calendar? How does that factor in? 

Please be thorough!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hick said:
			
		

> please do... His nute study was pretty schweet too, IF he has the time


 
just waiting on the reply from nvthis. Wasn't the nute study by a different member.


----------



## mountain man

kids.........


----------



## dman1234

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> left out rule 1a---the most important part---this is supposed to be done naked at 12:01 am to get the BEST RESULTS---


 

and covered in mud


----------



## cmd420

the nute thread was by Jmansweed... that thread was killer.. (I think it was called "nute study")..

the "curing by numbers" thread from NV does a fantastic job of adressing this important but the often overlooked step of curing....



this particualr thread.... eh, not so much.. IMO


----------



## ozzydiodude

Jmansweed's Nute Study(http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463) is still a sticky and what I was thinking about too.

Don't worry tho nvthis will be here to see us thru


----------



## suburban

B.B.-
If I spray my buds with NutraSweet will they still put me in a coma??? I'm diabetic and can't have all those carbs and sugar...


----------



## Hick

suburban said:
			
		

> B.B.-
> If I spray my buds with NutraSweet will they still put me in a coma??? I'm diabetic and can't have all those carbs and sugar...






........................................:doh:................................


----------



## the chef

Oh man missing so much........lets see...there's the thing on smoking male white widow leaves...if you hold your mouth right ....you'll have a bumper harvest......hmmm, if you flush with grape soda, your plants will taste like grape soda....if your short on "p" nutes, then just peee in it.....and the list goes on!


----------



## ozzydiodude

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=658798#post658798

Here is the Thread we all need it's *nvthis's *right way to cure


----------



## blondeboy

Suburban:  Do not spray anything on your bud after pulling them up from the roots.  Any moisture on your bud, from that point on, can potentially turn into mold down the road.  This also includes Nurtrasweet.


----------



## ArtVandolay

Hey, BB - do you know of any ways to flavor the trichs with grape soda?


----------



## tcbud

"loose bud droppings"?  I heard of rabbit or deer droppings.....

At least he was kind enough to replace his misleading post.  I liked the other thread better, way more fun to read.  Lots more comments.  I got my popcorn and am pulling up a chair for this round.


----------



## Chewbongo

hey blondeboy, im actually kinda shocked by all the smart butt responses u got, one of the main reasons i chose this forum is cause the ppl are usually very polite, obviously some ppl dont agree with what u have posted, but i thank u for the time and effort


----------



## blondeboy

TKS Chew, I try and do the right thing by sharing some of my secrets.  TCBud: Yes, during the drying procedure loose buds will always drop when hanging them and it comes as a surprise afterwords to see the extra rewards.  I always use a tarp while they are hanging because the sap can damage your furniture and floors. Art:  Is that a trick question? I don't think changing the flavor is possible. I bought some NYC Diesel seeds that smelled like grape fruit. Who ever is chopping up and deleting my thread, please stop!


----------



## Locked

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> hey blondeboy, im actually kinda shocked by all the smart butt responses u got, one of the main reasons i chose this forum is cause the ppl are usually very polite, obviously some ppl dont agree with what u have posted, but i thank u for the time and effort



I am pretty sure the " smart butt" responses are a direct result of him posting myths, legends and old wives tales as fact.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,let me know too,,I want mine to taste like Beer.LOL


----------



## Chewbongo

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure the " smart butt" responses are a direct result of him posting myths, legends and old wives tales as fact.....


 
sorry hamster, i have alot of respect for u as a grower, so i dont mean to argue but on the title of the thread he clearly posted, if you believe in urban myths.
so it doesnt seem as if he is calling them facts, i dont want to cause no trouble because i like it here, but its just as easy to let some one know u dont agree with them with out bein smart about it


----------



## nova564t

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> sorry hamster, i have alot of respect for u as a grower, so i dont mean to argue but on the title of the thread he clearly posted, if you believe in urban myths.
> so it doesnt seem as if he is calling them facts, i dont want to cause no trouble because i like it here, but its just as easy to let some one know u dont agree with them with out bein smart about it


 the uban myth thing was added by a Mod. (I think)


----------



## Chewbongo

well i dont i look stupid than. but i still didnt see the need for all the mocking, just my opinion, not tryin to offend anyone, i am sorry.
 i think that all the people on here are nothing but wonderful, and very much helpful. just figured maybe some one would just let him no what they think is wrong with it and get him pointed in the rite direction.


----------



## trillions of atoms

^^ agreed....

Blond boy Im sorry you have so much negative rep for your posting BUT you do have some info in there thats kinda out there.  I grow indoors mostly so parts of the post are incorrect. You might want to research more on the topic you wish to post on and then revamp what  you want to say to co-incide with what most people do that have experience in whatever subject your posting on.

Not knocking you my friend...just food for thought. Thank you for taking the time to put that together...but some research is in order.

ToA


----------



## Hick

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> well i dont i look stupid than. but i still didnt see the need for all the mocking, just my opinion, not tryin to offend anyone, i am sorry.
> i think that all the people on here are nothing but wonderful, and very much helpful. just figured maybe some one would just let him no what they think is wrong with it and get him pointed in the rite direction.



  Thanks chewy for looking out, but I think those posters with the 'borderline' sarcastic replies, probably recall how vehemently BB argued against the science presented in the original thread.  The original was lost in the crash..
 To his credit, I believe blondboy has done some research. As 'this' post is considerably amended, edited, and corrected in comparison. Though it does still contain misleading and/or misinformation, it "IS" much improved.


----------



## nova564t

My 2 cents: When there's a Sticky on a certain subject from a respected member I feel that it's kinda rude to make your own thread saying "THIS is the right way" when the info that is already there is clearly researched and well written.


----------



## dman1234

the original thread was a disaster, a joke andfull of misinformation, when the obvious was pointed out BB argued and then a simmilar thread appears, what do you think will happen.

i have to go now and collect the sap dripping from my drying buds.


----------



## Locked

nova564t said:
			
		

> My 2 cents: When there's a Sticky on a certain subject from a respected member I feel that it's kinda rude to make your own thread saying "THIS is the right way" when the info that is already there is clearly researched and well written.




Word.....exactly what I am feeling. Posting myths and legends as facts does only harm to the new growers who might take it as fact.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Thats why you pick apart the thread and HELP him learn...not bash him publicly infront of the forum.

If there are parts you disagree with, prove what he says is wrong to prevent other noob members from listening to him.

There are ways to handle things and I am surprised this thread went into this direction..... *We are better than this*.


----------



## Jericho

I thought it was a pretty good laugh. The original post i mean. There is allot of myth in it definitely but was entertaining to read. 

I do think that if you are going to present something like this as experience then you should show the science and proof behind it. Pictures, journals, links to sites with more info etc. Otherwise it will be disputed and when done by stoner's they tend to have a laugh while doing it. Im sure no one meant any disrespect and was only having a laugh. 

Have a look at the thread called curing by numbers, great read and good solid info in there. If you still think your ways are best then no one is stopping you doing it or saying you do, you would have just become a little more open minded to other methods.


----------



## Rosebud

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i have to go now and collect the sap dripping from my drying buds.



That is funny right there dman.:laugh:

Hey BB, how are you?:ciao: Long time no see.
I have never had sap  drip from my drying buds. I don't have buds fall off either. I have some weird stuff happen, but not those things. 

Curing is important. I always smoked mine to fast to really cure, but since I have followed nvthis' sticky it has made a huge difference. The thing about this plant we all love is there is always more to learn.


----------



## Rosebud

Orangesunshine, of course, why didn't i think of that.:doh:


----------



## dman1234

im not try to publicly bash anyone, and i dont think i did, have a little fun? yes but bash? nope.

Maybe you had to see the original thread, i dont know if you did or not.

i am certainly not here to upset or hurt anyone.


----------



## Rosebud

I agree! Organic is the only way to go if your going to ingest it. 
I remember the original thread, and BB' exuberant (being kind here BB) beginning.


----------



## WeedHopper

To each his own,,I will stick to {Curing By the #'s}
BB,,sorry if ya got reemed a little,,but ya need to be carefull what ya post as fact,,when it aint. This forum is a well known for helping New growers,,so we have to be careful of Threads that have myths instead of facts.


----------



## SensiStarFan

apparently none of you have ever been trolled.  I'm pretty sure that is the nature of this thread.


----------



## SensiStarFan

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> apparently none of you have ever been trolled. I'm pretty sure that is the nature of this thread.


 
*Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog..."


....I'm pretty sure you have all just been trolled.  Anyone that says you need to harvest during a full moon is obviously out to have some fun and games.


----------



## WeedHopper

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> *Troll (Internet) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> 
> 
> "In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog..."
> 
> 
> ....I'm pretty sure you have all just been trolled. Anyone that says you need to harvest during a full moon is obviously out to have some fun and games.


 
Dont count on it being a troll. Ive seen PPl on forums that really believe this CRAP.. I mean it was just the other day some moron called 911 about growing weed.:doh:


----------



## Jericho

might want to remove that live link sensi from wiki. 

A troll is someone who causes trouble on a forum, BB just posted his opinion and anyone who reads it will now know what we all think.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Jericho said:
			
		

> might want to remove that live link sensi from wiki.
> 
> A troll is someone who causes trouble on a forum, BB just posted his opinion and anyone who reads it will now know what we all think.


 
I changed it so it doesn't work (tt to xx).  I don't think he actually believes the stuff he wrote.  I think he is trying to have fun with you.

He is talking about harvesting during a full moon, buds falling off drying plants, spraying liquids on your buds, and sap dripping off your drying plants......OBVIOUSLY someone just trying to have some fun.


----------



## hairpin100

just curious Sensistar, but how come you`re a senior member when you only seem to av joined a month ago. Not aving a go, just wondered. I`m new so please don`t slag me off


----------



## Jericho

hairpin100 said:
			
		

> just curious Sensistar, but how come you`re a senior member when you only seem to av joined a month ago. Not aving a go, just wondered. I`m new so please don`t slag me off



It depends on how many post you have. I believe anything over 300 puts you as a senior member. 

They need to sort out the limits again, They used to be different.


----------



## hairpin100

Thanx jericho, it took me about half an hour to write that, it`ll take me about a year to become a senior member lol


----------



## Jericho

Hehe, you will get the hang of it. Just stick around and enjoy your stay.


----------



## OGKushman

how did i just find this hahaaaaaaaa


----------



## SensiStarFan

hairpin100 said:
			
		

> just curious Sensistar, but how come you`re a senior member when you only seem to av joined a month ago. Not aving a go, just wondered. I`m new so please don`t slag me off


 
Yea I don't really understand it either.  I haven't been here that long at all.  I had another account that I was using for two months and it was erased in the crash so I created this one.  By the way I like how you write with a British accent, I actually read your comments with a British accent in my head.  
-SSF-


----------



## Jericho

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Yea I don't really understand it either.  I haven't been here that long at all.  I had another account that I was using for two months and it was erased in the crash so I created this one.  By the way I like how you write with a British accent, I actually read your comments with a British accent in my head.
> -SSF-



Lol i just realised that. Its written as i talk hehe. I was always told off for writing with an accent in in slang, So now everything is spell checked before i post. Good eye sensi.


----------



## OGKushman

im a _senior _grower  lol

or is it señor

hahahaaa


----------



## noobiewithadoobie

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> hey blondeboy, im actually kinda shocked by all the smart butt responses u got, one of the main reasons i chose this forum is cause the ppl are usually very polite, obviously some ppl dont agree with what u have posted, but i thank u for the time and effort




I like your subtext.


----------



## EDGY

I think that starting the thread with the "full moon" arguement  kinda weakened the rest of the post... IT IS a bit archaic, I mean really.., a "_harvest moon_"?? 
That's almost begging to be satirized.
Do plants grown indoors know what phase the moon is in?

Still, I think this has been good hearted joshing, not any serious dissing.
I mean we ARE a bunch of stoners, right?? LOL


----------



## Bleek187

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> on the title of the thread he clearly posted, if you believe in urban myths.


 


			
				nova564t said:
			
		

> the uban myth thing was added by a Mod. (I think)


 


			
				ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> well i dont i look stupid than.


 


lol... that was awesome


----------



## Bleek187

seams like EVERYY thread now days ends up this ... you were mean.. no you were mean.. no you were disrespectful.. no you were blah blah blah..


----------



## Rosebud

Where have i been, am i missing drama? Shoot. I don't see it Bleek. But I am fine with you having your own opinion. LOL.


----------



## astrobud

i thought a harvest moon was a neil young song


----------

